# NEED ADVICE: Husband w female co-worker



## murderedbynumbers (Sep 18, 2011)

My problem is a complicated one. My husband has been working on an opposite shift w a female. They are only together for less than an hour, a few times a week. He has told me he feels sorry for because nobody else at work likes her. He laughs and jokes w her like a teenager, to the point that his co-workers are now making fun of him behind his back. When I confronted him, he assured me he stopped doing that. After that, maybe 6 weeks, he starts leaving work early and arriving 20-30 minutes before his shift starts. He says it is because he is bored. After I confronted him w that ( he never did that before) he stopped. Now, this female is coming to night shift to work w my husband due to her getting a divorce and needing more time w her child during the day??? When I asked my husband about it, he cussed me out, accused me of being f**** paranoid, and that I have no personality. Well, there are several problems w his story, I feel, and I would like to prove that I am not paranoid and need input on if others see what I see. PLEASE and THANKS!!


----------



## murderedbynumbers (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me add this: He has gone on and on over the past few months about how ugly this woman is, how he can't stand her...blahblahblah...all negative comments about her. Seems to me he is trying to make me believe he thinks that ...or maybe convince himself....


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

murderedbynumbers said:


> Let me add this: He has gone on and on over the past few months about how ugly this woman is, how he can't stand her...blahblahblah...all negative comments about her. Seems to me he is trying to make me believe he thinks that ...or maybe convince himself....


Shiftwork is ripe for affairs. You usually work with minimal supervision, long hours and often moments of downtime where all you do is talk and bond. With shifts you work, it's kind of bonding.
You aren't being ridiculous. Maybe you'd feel more secure if he was actually nice to you!
I think this needs more discussion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murderedbynumbers (Sep 18, 2011)

I do NOT think it is a conicidence that this woman is now changing her shift and will now work all night w him.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

murderedbynumbers said:


> I do NOT think it is a conicidence that this woman is now changing her shift and will now work all night w him.


I believe you're right. My H is a shiftworker and we've put up pretty strong boundaries. Where I live, we have a jail and it's known for male/female staff to go have sex in a 'visiting' room during night shift. Very high divorce rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murderedbynumbers (Sep 18, 2011)

That's awful. How many women going through a divorce would WANT to go to night shift to have more time w their kid?? I know tht that means LESS time w her kid. And his behavior is inappropriate.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

murderedbynumbers said:


> I do NOT think it is a conicidence that this woman is now changing her shift and will now work all night w him.


:iagree: Neither do I. He is having an EA and trying to throw you off the scent.


----------



## murderedbynumbers (Sep 18, 2011)

What is an EA??


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

murderedbynumbers said:


> What is an EA??


Emotional affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

